# Me cago en tus muertos!



## Cristina.

Hola :
Querría haceros dos preguntas:
1 ) Esta pregunta va más bien dirigida a los/las españoles/as , aunque también la pueden contestar, por supuesto, los amigos y amigas de América Latina:

¿Se puede decir simplemente "*¡Me cago en los muertos!*" ?
Yo no recuerdo haberlo oído nunca así tal cual, me parece que en ese caso tendría que seguir un complemento del nombre : _"Me cago en los muertos del jefe"._
Obviamente, si escuchas _"¡me cago en los muertos!"_ lo entiendes perfectamente.
Por supuesto, sí se usa _"Me cago en mis/tus/sus/vuestros muertos" ._

2) ¿Lo consideráis vulgar, muy vulgar o extremadamente *vulgar*?
¿Lo consideráis *ofensivo*?

A mí me parece vulgar, tirando a muy vulgar, no me parece extremadamente vulgar, y tampoco especialmente ofensivo, supongo que esto dependa de la subjetividad de cada uno/a.
También se puede decir entre amigos , aunque no es lo normal (más bien parece propio de 'manguis' ) :
_"Me cago en tos tus muertos, ¿por qué no viniste ayer?"_
Es como ocurre con 'hijoputa'  o 'cabrón' , que se puede usar en un tono afectuoso : _"¡Qué bueno que eres, hijoputa!" ; "__¡Has aprobado, cabronazo!"_ , y no digamos nada en Andalucía, donde hasta a la Virgen se le dice, por lo que me han contado,_"__¡ Pero qué guapa que eres hijaputa! " o algo así._

A mí no me parece muy ofensivo, en tono ofensivo obviamente, me parecería mucho más vulgar y ofensivo _"__¡Me cago en tu puta madre!",_ vulgar porque se dice _"puta"_ y ofensivo porque menta a la _"madre",_ y normalmente, por lo menos a mí, te importa más la madre que los muertos, que además es genérico.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

Estoy contigo en considerarlo de vulgar a muy vulgar, pero en cuanto a lo ofensivo depende completamente del contexto y de quien lo diga.

"Me cago en tus muertos" (nunca lo oí con "los muertos" salvo en los casos a los que haces referencia en tu post) y "Me cago en tu puta madre" me suenan extremadamente ofensivos cuando se dicen en un tono fuerte y sobre todo con ánimo de ofender. Creo que ahí está la clave.

Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía más que vulgar es coloquial, informal y como todos las expresiones fuertes de ese tipo pueden ser ofensivas o no dependiendo del contexto que aquí en Andalucía se sabe interpretar perfectamente , pero que según mi experiencia los de más al norte pueden malinterpretar.
Una versión más "light" es simplemente* ¡Tus muertos! *que sin duda es menos fuerte y que no se suele decir con caracter ofensivo.
Debido a que estas expresiones como *Tus muertos *pueden ser interpretadas de modo ofensivo o no, cuando uno realmente quiere ofender lo que se suele hacer es largar una retahíla de insultos del tipo
¡¡*Me cago en tus muertos y en toda tu puta madre, hijo de la gran puta, cabronazo !! *y entonces no hay duda que se está queriendo insultar y ofender.


----------



## mjmuak

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Lamartus en que es vulgar pero no en exceso, pero no me parece que sea tan ofensivo como puede serlo "hijo de puta", porque nadie le da un sentido literal, ?no? A menos que tus padres acaben de morirse en un accidente y por tanto se te salten las lagrimillas al oirla, esa expresión, por mucha mala leche que lleve el que la dice, no quiere decir que nadie esté mentando a tus ancestros, creo yo.

PD: Cagarse en la virgen y en todos los santos sí que lo he oído, pero decirle a ésta "qué guapa eres, hijaputa", nunca (no digo que no sea posible!)

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Todos los insultos pueden emplearse (sobre todo el Sur de España) como apelativos más o menos afectuoso. Este recurso existe en todos los idiomas.

Pero si se usa de forma normal, es uno de los peores insultos que se puede hacer, ya que se están cagando en los miembros de tu familia fallecidos, así que úsese con mucha precaución.


----------



## Marcelot

Siempre he oído la expresión con el posesivo y estoy de acuerdo con todos los compis que la sitúan entre vulgar y muy vulgar.

Pablo de Soto: ¿Te parece realmente que en Andalucía es coloquial o informal?
Es una expresión que oigo casi todos los días, pero no me parece que la utilice todo el mundo, me suena mucho más fuerte que un _hijoputa_ o un _cabronazo_ que pueden ser muy afectuosos en ciertos contextos.

Saludos de planta que se caga en todos sus muertos , ¡porque así somos las plantas !


----------



## Ynez

Yo sí veo normal "¡Me cago en los muertos!" Al decir esto no estás hablando con alguien, sino que sería propio si, por ejemplo, acabas de romper un plato.

Vulgar lo es mucho, otra cosa es que nos dé la gana de usarlo o no


----------



## Malaia

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía más que vulgar es coloquial, informal y como todos las expresiones fuertes de ese tipo pueden ser ofensivas o no dependiendo del contexto que aquí en Andalucía se sabe interpretar perfectamente , pero que según mi experiencia los de más al norte pueden malinterpretar.
> Una versión más "light" es simplemente* ¡Tus muertos! *que sin duda es menos fuerte y que no se suele decir con caracter ofensivo.
> Debido a que estas expresiones como *Tus muertos *pueden ser interpretadas de modo ofensivo o no, cuando uno realmente quiere ofender lo que se suele hacer es largar una retahíla de insultos del tipo
> ¡¡*Me cago en tus muertos y en toda tu puta madre, hijo de la gran puta, cabronazo !! *y entonces no hay duda que se está queriendo insultar y ofender.


No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Yo soy de Sevilla y te aseguro que "cagarse en los muertos" de alguien es *muy fuerte*. Los muertos,osea, los difuntos *NO SE TOCAN*. Es muy vulgar y en ciertos casos peligroso porque emprenden peleas.Todas las palabras que has puesto son *super ofensivas *para cualquiera.


----------



## heidita

lamartus said:


> "Me cago en tus muertos" (nunca lo oí con "los muertos" salvo en los casos a los que haces referencia en tu post) y "Me cago en tu puta madre" me suenan extremadamente ofensivos cuando se dicen en un tono fuerte y sobre todo con ánimo de ofender.
> Saludos.


 


Fernando said:


> Pero si se usa de forma normal, es uno de los peores insultos que se puede hacer, ya que se están cagando en los miembros de tu familia fallecidos, así que úsese con mucha precaución.


 


Malaia said:


> No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Yo soy de Sevilla y te aseguro que "cagarse en los muertos" de alguien es *muy fuerte*. Los muertos,osea, los difuntos *NO SE TOCAN*. Es muy vulgar y en ciertos casos peligroso porque emprenden peleas.Todas las palabras que has puesto son *super ofensivas *para qualquiera.


 
Yo me uno a estas tres opiniones. En otro hilo dije que si me dicen esto, evidentemente en serio, pongo denuncia. A mí me parece uno de los insultos más fuertes que hay.

Mi Joya lo usa a veces bromeando: "*tus muertos, campillo"*....cuando alguien le gasta una broma y se "acuerda" de los muertos del otro. Claro está que lo dice de manera jocosa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Malaia said:


> No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Yo soy de Sevilla y te aseguro que "cagarse en los muertos" de alguien es *muy fuerte*. Los muertos,osea, los difuntos *NO SE TOCAN*. Es muy vulgar y en ciertos casos peligroso porque emprenden peleas.Todas las palabras que has puesto son *super ofensivas *para qualquiera.


 
No estoy de acuerdo contigo. Las palabras pueden o no ser ofensivas según el contexto en que se dicen. Si un amigo me dice "hijo de la chingada" habrá que ver cómo lo dice.


----------



## Marcelot

ToñoTorreón said:


> Si un amigo me dice "hijo de la chingada" habrá que ver cómo lo dice.


 
Pero Toño, a mí me parece que un "hijo de la chingada" es muy parecido a un "hijoputa" en España, y ahí estoy de acuerdo contigo, que depende del tono, pero "cagarse en todos los muertos" de alguien no me parece una expresión tan "flexible" y, como decían algunos compañeros, ni hablemos si se te ha muerto alguien que querías mucho.

Vivos y respetuosos saludos de los bosques .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot, pero como dice Fernando: hay lugares donde se toma como "apelatico más o menos afectuoso". Depende del contexto. 

Orquídea (creo que eso es la foto de tu avatar) puede ser algo bueno o algo malo. Es una flor hermosa y muy cara, pero también es una planta parásita. Depende del contexto y cómo te lo digan, ¿no crees?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo no quiero repetirme pero en mi círculo, quizás algo vulgar, no lo niego, se usan todo tipo de insultos incluído el de "tus muertos" sin ánimo de injuriar ni de ofender.
Obviamente estoy hablando de un círculo de amigos, compañeros etc.
Incluso recuerdo a una amiga que cuando su niña pequeña hace alguna trastada le dice de todo "me cago en tu puta madre"(que es ella misma) o ¿por qué no? el de "tus muertos", lo cual a sus suegros que no son andaluces les choca mucho.
Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Marcelot

¡Toño !
Mis primas las orquídeas no son parásitas, son epifitas .

Vuelvo al tema del hilo, después de morderme una raíz por los nervios...
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, hay insultos que pueden resultar positivos en ciertos contextos, no tengo que explicarte que a veces un buen _taco _puede ser muy gratificante (me refiero a los españoles, no a los mexicanos) (por más que me encanten los mexicanos), pero aquí el tema era _cagarse en todos sus muertos_.
Yo estoy de acuerdo con los compis que han dicho que la expresión les sonaba agresiva, no digo que NUNCA se pueda usar con un tono positivo, creo que personalmente nunca lo he hecho, y sí he dicho (y seguiré diciendo) _hijoputa,_ _cabronazo_ y muchas otras en tono afectuoso.

Pues eso amigo, veamos qué opinan los otros compañeros.

Saludos de flor que nunca ha sido orquídea .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Marcelot said:


> ¡Toño !
> Mis primas las orquídeas no son parásitas, son epifitas .
> 
> Vuelvo al tema del hilo, después de morderme una raíz por los nervios...
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, hay insultos que pueden resultar positivos en ciertos contextos, no tengo que explicarte que a veces un buen _taco _puede ser muy gratificante (me refiero a los españoles, no a los mexicanos) (por más que me encanten los mexicanos), pero aquí el tema era _cagarse en todos sus muertos_.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo con los compis que han dicho que la expresión les sonaba agresiva, no digo que NUNCA se pueda usar con un tono positivo, creo que personalmente nunca lo he hecho, y sí he dicho (y seguiré diciendo) _hijoputa,_ _cabronazo_ y muchas otras en tono afectuoso.
> 
> Pues eso amigo, veamos qué opinan los otros compañeros.
> 
> Saludos de flor que nunca ha sido orquídea .


¡Pero si estamos de acuerdo! Con quien discrepaba yo era con Malaia, que decía que los muertos no se tocan nunca. Lo único que digo yo es que según el contexto es la interpretación.


----------



## xeneize

Lo de los muertos depende también de las culturas.
Seguramente hay zonas donde no, no se tocan nunca, si no vas a cobrar...En otras partes, resulta en cambio menos ofensivo.
A mí me resulta muy ofensivo, por ejemplo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo también lo interpreto como muy ofensivo, pero depende sobretodo del tono!

Yo, "me cago en los muertos" lo oígo a menudo dicho por mis dos compañeros de piso (un andaluz y un zamorano), claro, lo dicen cuando por ejemplo se rompe algo o pasa algo inesperadamente negativo.
No pueden decir a la bombilla, por ejemplo: _me cago en tus muertos_, ya que las bombillas no tienen familiares muertos , pero sí dicen _me cago en los muertos_ ... digamos "en general", como "me cago en diez/ en los demonios/ en la leche/ en la hostia/ en los bichos".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo también lo interpreto como muy ofensivo, pero depende sobretodo del tono!
> 
> Yo, "me cago en los muertos" lo oígo a menudo dicho por mis dos compañeros de piso (un andaluz y un zamorano), claro, lo dicen cuando por ejemplo se rompe algo o pasa algo inesperadamente negativo.
> No pueden decir a la bombilla, por ejemplo: _me cago en tus muertos_, ya que las bombillas no tienen familiares muertos , pero sí dicen _me cago en los muertos_ ... digamos "en general", como "me cago en diez/ en los demonios/ en la leche/ en la hostia/ en los bichos".


 

Por ahí iba yo.
Yo sí me puedo cagar en los muertos de una bombilla porque muchas veces los insultos se convierten en una fórmula mecánica que se suelta cuando sucede algo negativo.
Yo suelo usar la versión con el *tus*, pero cagarse en los muertos en general también se oye.
Aparte está el insulto en su versión afectuosa o incluso de admiración "¡Qué hijo de puta!, ¡Qué bien te lo has montado!", pero la versión mecánica en los que no somos muy bien hablados es bastante corriente y está desprovista del ánimo de ofender.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En el mundo de los gitanos mentarle los muertos  a alguien exige, por parte del ofendido, lavar la ofensa, y se ha llegado a matar por ello. Se trata de un supuesto excepcional de sensibilidad ante esta ofensa, que lo es, sin perjuicio de que se use coloquialmente sin ánimo de ofender, en el mismo sentido en que se utiliza hijoputa o hijo de puta. Me refiero, desde luego, a España y cuanto más al sur peor suena.
Una variante que mi padre escuchó a una gitana en Lorca: "De ese me cago yo en sus muertos..., en sus muertos frescos".
Clares3


----------



## Namarne

Malaia said:


> No estoy nada de acuerdo contigo. Yo soy de Sevilla y te aseguro que "cagarse en los muertos" de alguien es *muy fuerte*. Los muertos,osea, los difuntos *NO SE TOCAN*. Es muy vulgar y en ciertos casos peligroso porque emprenden peleas.Todas las palabras que has puesto son *super ofensivas *para cualquiera.


Coincido plenamente con esta opinión. (Salvo en lo de ser de Sevilla.) 
(En cuanto al uso, a las circunstancias y a quién lo diga y cómo, eso ya lo sabemos, vale para cualquier expresión y no sólo para la que se debate.)


----------



## Argónida

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo también lo interpreto como muy ofensivo, pero depende sobretodo del tono!
> 
> Yo, "me cago en los muertos" lo oígo a menudo dicho por mis dos compañeros de piso (un andaluz y un zamorano), claro, lo dicen cuando por ejemplo se rompe algo o pasa algo inesperadamente negativo.
> No pueden decir a la bombilla, por ejemplo: _me cago en tus muertos_, ya que las bombillas no tienen familiares muertos , pero sí dicen _me cago en los muertos_ ... digamos "en general", como "me cago en diez/ en los demonios/ en la leche/ en la hostia/ en los bichos".


 
Sí, yo en esos casos de cabreo inesperado en el que se te rompe algo, por ejemplo, diría "¡Los muertos de Paneque!", que no sé quién es el pobre Paneque, supongo que nadie real, y por eso mismo muy útil para no ofender a nadie... Y es sólo un desahogo, como decir "¡Mierda!", nada más.

Pero difiero de mis compañeros foreros andaluces que dicen que aquí decir "me cago en tus muertos" es algo light. Yo lo considero un insulto de los más fuertes si realmente se dice como insulto. Si se dice como broma y se toma como tal, en ese caso es como cualquier otro insulto que realmente no lo es, ni más ni menos ofensivo. Pero si se le dice a alguien con intención, te puede partir la cara.


----------



## alexacohen

Argónida said:


> Pero difiero con mis compañeros foreros andaluces que dicen que aquí decir "me cago en tus muertos" es algo light.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Argónida. De light, nada. Light sería ¡Tus muertos! sin más... y aún así, dependería del tono y de a quién se lo dices.


----------



## Cristina.

lamartus said:


> Estoy contigo en *considerarlo de vulgar a muy vulgar, pero en cuanto a lo ofensivo depende completamente del contexto y de quien lo diga.*
> 
> "Me cago en tus muertos" (nunca lo oí con "los muertos" salvo en los casos a los que haces referencia en tu post) y "Me cago en tu puta madre" *me suenan extremadamente ofensivos cuando se dicen en un tono fuerte y sobre todo con ánimo de ofender*. Creo que ahí está la clave.


Coincidimos, efectivamente.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En Andalucía más que vulgar es coloquial, aquí disiento, para mí está claro que es vulgar. informal y como todos las expresiones fuertes de ese tipo pueden ser ofensivas o no dependiendo del contexto que aquí en Andalucía se sabe interpretar perfectamente , pero que según mi experiencia los de más al norte pueden malinterpretar.
> 
> ¡¡*Me cago en tus muertos y en toda tu puta madre, hijo de la gran puta, cabronazo !! *y entonces no hay duda que se está queriendo insultar y ofender. Qué ironía


 


mjmuak said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Lamartus en que es vulgar pero no en exceso, pero no me parece que sea tan ofensivo como puede serlo "hijo de puta",** porque nadie le da un sentido literal, ?no? A menos que tus padres acaben de morirse en un accidente y por tanto se te salten las lagrimillas al oirla,Qué ironía, evidentemente hay que ser muy canalla, si lo han dicho sabiéndolo. esa expresión, por mucha mala leche que lleve el que la dice, no quiere decir que nadie esté mentando a tus ancestros, creo yo.


 



Marcelot said:


> Siempre he oído la expresión con el posesivo y *estoy de acuerdo con todos los compis que la sitúan entre vulgar y muy vulgar*.


Coincidimos, pero en la gravedad de la ofensa no coincidimos, ya que a ti te parece muy ofensivo.



Marcelot said:


> ni hablemos si se te ha muerto alguien que querías mucho.


Evidentemente , se comprende, ¡sobre todo si el que te lo dice lo sabe!.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo no quiero repetirme pero *en mi círculo*, quizás algo vulgar, no lo niego, Ah, bueno, ahora ya dices que es algo vulgar *se usan todo tipo de insultos incluído el de "tus muertos" sin ánimo de injuriar ni de ofender*.
> Yo la verdad es que no lo utilizo casi nunca, pero porque no se estila, no porque sea muy ofensivo para mí, ni siquiera cuando me enfado.
> Tampoco me lo dicen cuando se enfadan conmigo.
> Obviamente estoy hablando de un círculo de amigos, compañeros etc.
> Incluso recuerdo a una amiga que cuando su niña pequeña hace alguna trastada le dice de todo *"me cago en tu puta madre"(que es ella misma)* también se dice mucho "me cago en la madre que te parió" (una misma) o ¿por qué no? el de "tus muertos", lo cual a sus suegros que no son andaluces les choca mucho.
> Todo depende del contexto.


 
Bueno, muchas gracias a todos y todas por vuestras respuestas.
Al final se infiere que todo depende del contexto (a unos les parece que es ofensivo según el contexto y a otros/as tremendamente ofensivo ), pero en lo que prácticamente todos y todas están de acuerdo es en que es vulgar tirando a muy vulgar (cosa que, por otra parte, es obvia)


----------



## lamartus

> "Me cago en la madre que te parió"


A eso mi santa madre añade: ahora que no me oye  Me creaba mucha confusión cuando me lo decía de niña ¿cómo no lo iba a oír si era ella misma?
¡Qué madres! 

Saludos a todos y me alegro de que hayas llegado a las conclusiones que buscabas al inicio del hilo, Cristina.


----------



## the_teacher

Hola a todos, pido disculpas por mi ignorancia pero soy de Uruguay y esa expresion aqui no se usa, o por lo menos nunca la he escuchado.
Me gustaria saber que quiere decir exactamente.
Gracias.
Maria


----------



## sabrinita85

the_teacher said:


> Hola a todos, pido disculpas por mi ignorancia pero soy de Uruguay y esa expresion aqui no se usa, o por lo menos nunca la he escuchado.
> Me gustaria saber que quiere decir exactamente.
> Gracias.
> Maria


Hola the_teacher y bienvenid@.

La verdad es que su significado me parece muy evidente, pero bueno, en todo caso esta expresión quiere decir "maldecir a los muertos de alguien"... y anda, que ya puedes imaginarte de qué manera, vamos.


----------



## robjh22

Como gringo, me estoy preguntando si sus diferencias de opinión tiene que ver con sus edades respectivas: cosas que chocarían a mis padres
 no son nada para mis niñas.


----------



## Marcelot

robjh22 said:


> Como gringo, me estoy preguntando si sus diferencias de opinión tiene que ver con sus edades respectivas: cosas que chocarían a mis padres pero para nada a mis hijas.


 
No, no es un problema de edad.
Es una expresión que se utiliza en España pero no en América Latina.
Yo te diría que se usa más en el sur que en el norte de España, pero no sé, a ver qué dicen los otros compañeros...

Saludos, amigo estadounidense .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

En Madrid tendrías que decirlo con mucha gracia para que no sonara a insulto... "Me cago en tus muertos" es más fuerte que hijoputa. En mi barrio es movida (pelea).


----------



## heidita

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En Madrid tendrías que decirlo con mucha gracia para que no sonara a insulto... "Me cago en tus muertos" es más fuerte que hijoputa. En mi barrio es movida (pelea).


 
¡Se ve que Morcillo D) y yo somos del mismo barrio!


----------



## Marcelot

heidita said:


> ¡Se ve que Morcillo D) y yo somos del mismo barrio!


 
Bueno, es que hay mucha violencia en la capital de España .
En Sevilla te regalan una copa cada vez que lo dices ...

En serio: Que quede claro que aquí también puede ser motivo de pelea .

_Amistosos saludos de cactus vivos ._


----------



## Cristina.

En las películas siempre dicen _"Hijo de puta, te voy a matar"_, nunca dicen _"Me cago en tus muertos, te voy a matar",_ quizás sea porque en inglés dicen 'hijo de puta' , pero tampoco lo dicen mucho en las pelis españolas.

Quizás influye a *Heidita* que en inglés sea sumamente/extremadamente ofensivo, no lo sé (aunque se refiere a la expresión española, cosa en la que no estoy de acuerdo)
Hombre, *Morcillo*, ¡para qué negarlo!, no es muy agradable que te lo digan (y para que sea coloquial tienes que conocer muy bien a la otra persona), y, como decía Fernando, úsese con precaución y moderación .
*Lamartus*, di mi opinión en el primer post y "creo" que es más o menos la misma que la de la mayoría, excepto en lo relativo a la gravedad, que está más repartido, no es mi intención tener la razón absoluta y que los/las demás me la corroboren (ya sé que lo has dicho 'de buen rollo'  ).
*Morcillo*, evidentemente, no eres del barrio Salamanca , allí no dicen estas cosas, aunque hacen otras cosas peores, eso sí, muy fina*S*mente.
Me imagino que en "La Rosilla", en "La Ventilla", en "Vicálvaro" o en "San Blas" puede ser motivo de pelea o, al contrario, que esté tan extendido que sea una nimiedad:
_"Tronco, cago en tus muertos, pásame de una puta vez la manola"_, o que decir "hijo de puta" sea normal y mentar a los muertos pueda ser un motivo para sacar la cheira o la fusca/pipa.
De todas formas, creo que en los barrios marginales no se matan "precisamente" por los insultos, por un quítame allá esas pajas.
En mi barrio, decir hijoputa/hijaputa o cabrón/a es como decir 'joder', aunque obviamente tienes que conocer un poquito a la otra persona, tiene que haber 'confianza', no se lo puedes soltar así tranquilamente el primer día, y para decir 'me cago en tus muertos' tiene que haber, creo, mayor confianza todavía.
Pero en lo que yo difiero es que, a igualdad de tono agresivo y ofensivo, me parece más insultante decir 'hijo de puta" o "hijo de la grandísima puta" que " me cago en tus muertos".
De todas formas, amigo *Morcillo*, yo "creo" que muchas veces el motivo de la pelea o sacar un arma (blanca o de fuego) tiene más que ver con la acción que con el insulto.
Por ejemplo:
_"Cabrón, me has robado la novia"_ o _"Págame los 6000 euros que me debes, cabrón"_-> Es motivo de pelea casi seguro, da igual que digas cabrón, hijoputa o me cago en tus muertos.
Sin embargo, si tú dices _"Me cago en tus muertos, ¿por qué me has hecho esto?" _o _"Me cago en tus muertos, me lo podías haber dicho" _o _" Me cago en tus muertos, cállate de una puta vez" _no creo que sea motivo de pelea.


----------



## clares3

Estimados todos
Para que comprobéis de forma directa la reacción a que puede dar lugar  el cagarse en los muertos de otro os adjunto una selección de la Sentencia 252/2007, de 08 de marzo de 2007 (Sala Segunda Tribunal Supremo, España)
"....En este punto, afirma " Macarra " que la agresión vino motivada porque el día anterior *" Pitufo " le había dicho que "se cagaba en sus muertos"* y que por ello le guardaba rencor, pero no existe ninguna otra prueba, al respecto, y la Sala estima insuficiente tal manifestación del acusado para *dar por probado que fuese ese el motivo de la agresión, máxime cuando el otro interviniente en la muerte de " Pitufo ",* Fernando, en ningún momento ratificó la versión de " Macarra " sobre que instantes antes de la agresión éste hubiese reprochado a " Pitufo " lo que supuestamente había dicho el día anterior... "
No quiero abusar pero si queréis otras cuantas aquí mismo las tengo. De todos los años.
Clares3


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, la verdad es que mentí al Supremo. Sí que matamos por eso al Pitufo el Macarra y yo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Cristina. said:


> Pero en lo que yo difiero es que, a igualdad de tono agresivo y ofensivo, me parece más insultante decir 'hijo de puta" o "hijo de la grandísima puta" que " me cago en tus muertos".


En realidad yo comparé "me cago en tus muertos" con hijoputa. Hijo de puta va un paso más allá. Me cago en tus muertos Cristina, ahora mi neurosis me obliga a tabular las posibilidades por intensidad de _fuerza grosera_. Esta es mi propuesta:


Hijoputa.
Hijo de puta.
Me cago en tus muertos.
Hijo de la gran puta.
Hijo de la grandísima puta.
Hijo de la gran puta, me cago en tus muertos.
Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en tus muertos.
Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en todos tus muertos.
Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en todos y cada uno de tus muertos.
Fíjense en el "efecto pirámide". Según la conjetura del Morcillo, la fuerza grosera es, en la práctica, proporcional al número de palabras groseras que contenga un enunciado grosero dado.

Notas: 

(a) Pueden trasponer los dos miembros de las sentencias groseras bimembres (6), (7), (8) y (9) sin alterar su _fuerza grosera_. Sean creativos.​(b) Es poco probable que nadie les deje pronunciar de manera inteligible expresiones groseras por encima de los 9 p.g. (Puntos Groseros). Si se empeñan pueden practicar en casa con un lapicero en la boca, que viene a ser equivalente a hablar masticando dientes.​¡Hasta luego hijos del foro!

Pedro.


----------



## clares3

Vale, Fernando, pero ¿no me dirás que también eres el Gabino o el Petaca?
"Cuando, ambos salían de dicho bar, sobre las 0'15 horas de la madrugada, se encontraron a Luis Pedro, apodado "el Petaca" y a Juan Alberto, los cuales mantenían una discusión, interviniendo entonces en la misma Isidro, si bien pronto quedó zanjada y procedieron los dos procesados a marcharse, *cuando al oír que Luis Pedro les gritaba diciéndoles "me cago en tus muertos", se volvieron y mientras Isidro retenía a Luis Pedro por la espalda, Gabino, le apuñaló en varias ocasiones con la intención de acabar con su vida" (Sentencia 685/2004, de 25 de mayo de 2004, Sala Segunda Tribunal Supremo España)*
*Clares3
*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

clares3 said:


> Vale, Fernando, pero ¿no me dirás que también eres el Gabino o el Petaca?
> "Cuando, ambos salían de dicho bar, sobre las 0'15 horas de la madrugada, se encontraron a Luis Pedro, apodado "el Petaca" y a Juan Alberto, los cuales mantenían una discusión, interviniendo entonces en la misma Isidro, si bien pronto quedó zanjada y procedieron los dos procesados a marcharse, *cuando al oír que Luis Pedro les gritaba diciéndoles "me cago en tus muertos", se volvieron y mientras Isidro retenía a Luis Pedro por la espalda, Gabino, le apuñaló en varias ocasiones con la intención de acabar con su vida" (Sentencia 685/2004, de 25 de mayo de 2004, Sala Segunda Tribunal Supremo España)*
> *Clares3
> *


Inaudito, ¡solo 3 (pg) y ya tiran de navaja!


----------



## Marcelot

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Inaudito, ¡solo 3 (pg) y ya tiran de navaja!


 
Como verás, hay barrios peores que el tuyo .


----------



## Fernando

Jo, el Gabino, las juergas que nos habremos corrido.

En serio: A menos que el contexto sea CLARAMENTE de broma, que no se use porque hay mucha gente, como indica Clares3, que lo va a entender como lo que es: un intento de insultar gravemente a los antepasados de uno. Si es más o menos grave que "hdp" dependerá de muchas cosas, pero no lo veo a priori mucho más suave.


----------



## Cristina.

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hijoputa.
> Hijo de puta.
> Me cago en tus muertos.
> Hijo de la gran puta.
> Hijo de la grandísima puta.
> Hijo de la gran puta, me cago en tus muertos.
> Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en tus muertos.
> Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en todos tus muertos.
> Hijo de la grandísima puta me cago en todos y cada uno de tus muertos.
> Fíjense en el "efecto pirámide". Según la conjetura del Morcillo, la fuerza grosera es, en la práctica, proporcional al número de palabras groseras que contenga un enunciado grosero dado.


 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con la "ley Morcillo", es más, había pensado en la transposición de los arts. 6-9 antes de haber leído la Disposición Transitoria a .
Difiero en la Disposición Transitoria b: "_Es poco probable que nadie les deje pronunciar de manera inteligible expresiones groseras por encima de los 9 p.g. "_
Yo creo que si alguien te dice hijo de la grandísima puta no acabará la frase y, muy probablemente, acabará con alguna pieza dentaria menos.
Saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## heidita

Morcillo, ¡¡estás que te sales!!

Una sola pregunta: Dice mi Joya, que  a ver en qué punto metemos el coloquial:

*joputa (dicho en plan mala leche)*


----------



## heidita

Nada: ya ha salido mi Joya con la suya.

Dice que el más fuerte de los insultos, hablando de muertos y cagarse es:

*Me cago en los 18. *

Dice que es la versión gorda de 

*Me cago en los zapatitos del Niño Jesus*

*Me cago en los aparejos de decir misa*

(Le dejo a algún valiente descubrir lo de los 18.)


----------



## Cristina.

Heidi, con todo respeto, yo creo que clarísimamente 'joputa' entra dentro del articulado primero 'hijoputa' (es una deformación cariñosa)
Con respecto a "me cago en los 18" creo saber la respuesta:
Los 18 son los 12 Apóstoles, los 3 Arcángeles, San José, la Virgen y el Niño. ¿Hay premio?


----------



## heidita

Cristina. said:


> Heidi, con todo respeto, yo creo que clarísimamente 'joputa' entra dentro del articulado primero 'hijoputa' (es una deformación cariñosa)
> Con respecto a "me cago en los 18" creo saber la respuesta:
> Los 18 son los 12 Apóstoles, los 3 Arcángeles, San José, la Virgen y el Niño. ¿Hay premio?


 
Pues, estimada amiga de Madriz, mi pueblo , para más inri, dice mi JOya, que no has ganado, que son:

Los 12 Apóstoles, los cuatro Santos varones, Dios y su.......(no me atrevo a decirlo, no sea que alguien ponga denuncia. La verdad es que no soy religiosa, pero me parece altamante ofensivo)


----------



## Ynez

Este post debe ser realmente sorprendente para algunos, y otros nos estamos partiendo de risa.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo soy de los que se mueren de la risa. Eso de cagarse en los zapatitos del niño Jesús me tiene en el suelo, con dolor de estómago. Se oye tan tierno, pero a la vez tan escatológico, que no tiene precio.


----------



## the_teacher

La verdad que si es un poco gracioso... pero de todas maneras resulta un poco ofensivo, no creen?
En mi caso particular es una expresión que no conocía y que no se usa donde yo vivo, pero si se usara sería terriblemente ofensivo para cualquiera, y más para la gente religiosa!


----------



## clares3

Pues no os digo nada, gentes diversas:
En un concurso de blasfemias al que asistí (pero no participé) ganó un amigo de Caravaca de la Cruz (Murcia) con la mismica que has puesto pero en vez de en los zapatos era "en la calaverica". ¿Alguien da más a efectos de ofender hasta a los más laicos? Alguna vez os contaré el segundo premio, que tampoco eesttaba mal.
Aclaro: en Murcia no es lo mismo "la misma" que "la mismica"; la misma es igual en general; la mismica es igual hasta en las partes más pequeñaas e insignificantes.
Clares3


----------



## heidita

Clares, se requiere clarificación: en la calaverica???

(eso es con tilde??)

Mi joya desconoce esta.


----------



## clares3

Es tal como la he escrito: es el diminutivo de calavera, lo que sugiere (de ahí su carácter de hiperblasfemia) que el niño a que se refiere murió en la cuna o cuando era aún muy niño.
En cuanto al segundo premio, ya que te interesas: me cago en una piscina llena de santos y la V... de tapón.
Es un hilo como para no airearlo mucho, supongo.
Clares3


----------



## Marcelot

De Andalucía con amor .
Imperativo: Leer el mensaje con acento andaluz.

*¡Me cago en la mitad de todos tus muertos montados a caballo! *(oído por vuestro servidor en Cádiz).

*¡Me cago en la Virgen de las Angustias y en su carrera! *(oído en Granada).

_Saludos de planta blasfema ._


----------

